# Check this pic out! Basement Bug find !



## ChrisNCT (Dec 9, 2005)

Here is the beast I found in my basement!


----------



## Scythemantis (Dec 9, 2005)

Nice shot of a house centipede


----------



## heyjeyniceid (Dec 9, 2005)

My grandmother's basemant has many of those,some as long as 4 inches.

Ive never seen them bigger than there.


----------



## heyjeyniceid (Dec 9, 2005)

they are harmless correct?

do they emit any sort of defencive chemical? 

do they have any sort of defence?


----------



## Jmadson13 (Dec 9, 2005)

Very nice Scutigra, hope I spelt that right hehe. No defensive chemicals with these guys actually, unless you count venom as such.


----------



## Stefan-V (Dec 10, 2005)

I tried to keep 2 of those, but they didn't touch any cricket or bugs I offered them, so I just let them go their ways. By the way, what do they eat?

Stefan


----------



## TheNothing (Dec 10, 2005)

we've fed them a variety of things:
-orb weavers
-cellar spiders
-wasps

they're pretty cool


----------



## heyjeyniceid (Dec 10, 2005)

can they envenimate you?

are they defensive?


----------



## Scythemantis (Dec 10, 2005)

Harmless to humans. They're voracious predators that naturally live in caves, like so many other household inverts.

They're another example of a very common, inoffensive invert that still MAJORLY freaks people out and amazes others.


----------



## Dom (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah I've found some pretty big ones in the house. First time I saw them I was a little freaked out, but I assumed they were eating other bugs so I left them alone.
Very cool bug.


----------



## heyjeyniceid (Dec 10, 2005)

Scythemantis said:
			
		

> Harmless to humans. They're voracious predators that naturally live in caves, like so many other household inverts.
> 
> They're another example of a very common, inoffensive invert that still MAJORLY freaks people out and amazes others.


yes, these things were conditioned to have a negative stigma since I was a child which is why I am asking such juvenile questions.


----------



## stubby8th (Dec 10, 2005)

ChrisNCT said:
			
		

> Here is the beast I found in my basement!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe1968 (Dec 10, 2005)

I see alot of those in my basement, they loose their legss easilly when you grab them.


----------



## Nate (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice bands of color. The ones I find in my place are always a dull grey. None of my Ts will eat them though.


----------



## slingshot71 (Dec 11, 2005)

That is really cool!


----------



## Bungholio (Dec 11, 2005)

Very nice shot of this pretty guy!
They are completly harmless.
When I was in greece my hotel room was full of those little guys.
They are amazing fast machines like every centipedes. 
:clap:


----------



## Fini (Dec 11, 2005)

*They have rockets!*

We have them here too.  Sometimes at night the big ones will show up in our stairwell.  They can get pretty big, though I think the biggest I've seen has to have been around 3 inches.  

They kind of freaked me out the first time I saw one.


----------



## YJHB (Dec 11, 2005)

Ugh, they freak me out EVERY time I see one...
Don't worry, I'm not a murderous wench...


----------



## Bloodletting (Dec 16, 2005)

They are a bit odd looking but they will eat all insects, spiders and other centipedes. Not too bad too have around. They do give off an odd smell if you smoosh them. 

The worst is when the shoot out of the drain.

Scott


----------

